# Florida surf fishing



## rocketfish (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody know where this site went? All good one day and gone the next.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

About once a year it goes down for a while.....and its has been about a year,,,, maybe it will recover again, who knows! There was alot of good info in the archieves.


----------



## rocketfish (Jan 17, 2009)

*Fsf*

Yeah. I got more info from that forum and the contributors than anywhere else. Should have saved the archived articles as I read them. Sure hope it comes back online. Great place for sharing info.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

I'm trying to get Frosty by email to find out what happened. His last post was encouraging in that it indicated that he was going to spend more time on the Board.

If possible, we may be able to do something about the board. There's too many FOG(Friend of Gowge) people hanging around to let it go down the tubes. 

Stay tuned. C2


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.surfishingflorida.com/
This is the new site I believe.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

thats not it. i seem to remember him sending an email last year where he was upset about some friends "doing"him and i think they are running that board.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*$36*

A year to be a member, you kidding me? No way, didn't read any further. Last time I asked SF if I could send a few bucks to help support the board he declined. Offer is still out there to contribute to P&S if there's a need. I thought that was the reason I bought from Greg's Bait Shack and actually stopped in there on my my way to Buxton. Yeah, I buy from RDT too but if I know what I want in advance I'll continue to support the businesses that support this great board. Just my .02, Jack


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Frosty was giving space on his board for the Fla SurfCasters club.The club wasn't sure if Frosty was going to keep his site up as it would go off line for days at a time. So,the club had thier own site built.
I've been a member of Frosty's board for a very long time and it was really George Popes(Gowge) board as Frosty rarely posted until he was a club member.
The part about:upset about some friends "doing"him
Frosty burnt all of his bridges the last year the club was there.
There might be two or three of the old posters left but most have gone to the club site.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

This is one of the reasons the 'other' Florida Surf Fishing Board was started.

There are more than 'one or two' of the FOGs(Friend of Gowge) around. They lurk and, once in awhile; post. I try to keep up with them as much as possible.

Like I said before, I am attempting to locate Frosty to find out his intentions.

He said that he was going to 'work on the board' in his last post.

I will let you know what's happening when I find out.

Gowge and I talked to one another on an almost daily basis up until the day he passed away. I have a lot of info that Gowge and I exchanged over the years. All isn't lost by any means. C2


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well i don't know the whole story but mike was great to me so i wish him well either way. and charlie add me to the FOG list we lost a great one.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

Positive thinking wants to believe that the board is down so that Frosty can do something to update it. Time will tell.

Still no word from Frosty.

I don't like the way that it happened. I was in the middle of a post to a thread about Pompano Rigs and then it suddenly went bad.

I will learn to download(on DVD) stuff that I want to keep. 

I do wish that I had the address list of members. 2000+ even before the board came back on the air.

Will let you know when I find out. I have a ton of email inquiries from curious minds. C2 

FOG-Friend of Gowge


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hit the Archive While You Can , Just In Case ! ! !*

To All,

Just in case, hit the archive and save whatever you need . . .

http://web.archive.org/web/20060427061728/http://floridasurffishing.net/

Dave Fitch
(F.O.G.) I miss him !


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

can't, please tell how?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

Still nada from Frosty.

If we knew what happened and what's wrong, maybe we can help solve the problem, whatever it is.

Does anyone know Frosty; who can communicate our concerns? C2

FOG-Friend of Gowge


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> Still nada from Frosty.
> 
> If we knew what happened and what's wrong, maybe we can help solve the problem, whatever it is.
> 
> ...


The last I heard was he was real busy with his Lawn Service Buissness. And rarely fishing anymore.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

The board was running very well on 'autopilot' with people 'self monitoring' things.

In fact; his last post indicated that he was getting some extra time and was going to do some work on the board.

I have countless friends that my only contact is through the board. Maybe I'll learn. some day?

Anyhow, which ever way that it goes; I, too wish Mike well in whatever he does. C2

FOG-Friend of Gowge The list is endless


----------



## rocketfish (Jan 17, 2009)

Charlie2,

many thanks for following up on the status of the board. Whether or not it re-appears i wish frosty well. I never met him face to face but i understand that priorities change and sometimes we have to make sacrifices. 

Tight lines


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am sorry to see that FSF is still down. I hope it is not permanent.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

*Back online*

The Florida Surf Fishing website is back online. No explanation as to why they were down.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Surf Fishing Board*

Today; I received an email from Mike apologizing for the belated answer but he has valid reasons for not wanting to run a board.

He said that he almost pulled the plug for good., but emails from all over changed his mind.

I also appreciate all of the email that I received from all over inquiring about the board status. I also appreciate the concerns about the future of the board.

He also has a new moderator; ADIDAF(All Day I Dream About Fishing); a long-time member of the board.

He should have the board set up by this afternoon.

Let's all give out support to ADIDAF.

I will always also support P&S, an very excellent board also.

C2 FOG(Friend of Gowge)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Charlie!! Y'alls site is chock full of info.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

In October, I had the pleasure of meeting an old FOG. toejam participated in the national casting championships in North Carolina on Oct 3 & 4. He brought with him Team Alabama. It is good knowing that toejam (WT) hasn't lost any of his Alabama charm, wit and humor.

toejam has started his own site. It starts with a tribute to George.

"Fishing is our Handshake, our Language.
A Heritage that binds us together.
A Passage our fathers took.
A Journey that lasts a lifetime,
That we have begun again with our sons and daughters."
*Gowge Pope*

His new site may be a place for the old timers to hang out.

OBTW, toejam is quite a dresser!

Best wishes to all,
Don


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Don,,,,, Thanks for the kind words and I am glad to hear you made it back to the islands,,,, 

FSF is a fountain of fishing knoledge,,,, I wish ADIDAF the best of luck with it and maybe it will survive.

The Old FOG's are always welcome on my new site!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leave it better than you found it!

W T McLennan (aka toejam)
[email protected]
256-776-4273


----------



## Snowfisher (Jan 20, 2006)

The board is back up with a new monitor.


----------

